# Virginia Carry Laws Change



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ZrdgR8BXb4KACqvTQ&sig2=xRfE0k3XPqpwHzPN8iI8Dg

If you live live in, or are travelling to Virginia you may want to read this. Just chipping away at the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PCH5150 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ZrdgR8BXb4KACqvTQ&sig2=xRfE0k3XPqpwHzPN8iI8Dg
> 
> If you live live in, or are travelling to Virginia you may want to read this. Just chipping away at the 2nd Amendment.


 Elect the wrong people and for fit your rights that is how it works. Fix it or live with it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know the gun laws of other states, but here, if a state does not honor WV CCP, then WV automatically does not honor theirs. I'd guess other states are the same, meaning what the Virginia AG is doing is disallowing Virginians CCP holders to travel all these other states and still carry. I would not be happy if I lived in Virginia, you all need to get rid of that bozo.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

We (North Carolina) honor everyone's permit even if they don't honor ours. We should make an exception for Virginia.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These bureaucrats know exactly what they are doing and by the constant manipulation of laws, put the burden on law abiding citizens. 

On one hand, I could argue that the idea of a Firearm Permit is unconstitutional to begin with...but I can also argue for the individual States to be able to make their own laws. But this smells of pure stanky-ass politics.

I'd say vote this idiot out of office but it seems that the dems have a strong hold on Virginia now that the DC Feds have grown to huge proportion and those dems are spilling out into Virginia.

FUBAR


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Virginia - yet another place on Denton's "Ain't going to" list.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They have figured out not to try attacking 2A straight on, So they will back door it....Nibble the edges like they do our taxes, our freedoms, and our rights. Think about it, they would never put repealing of 2A out there for a vote because they would loose their collective asses. Put the biggest boots you can on and vote to kick this guy out the same back door his sneaking snively ass came in through.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Elect liberals to erode your basic liberties the quickest.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't know the gun laws of other states, but here, if a state does not honor WV CCP, then WV automatically does not honor theirs. I'd guess other states are the same, meaning what the Virginia AG is doing is disallowing Virginians CCP holders to travel all these other states and still carry. I would not be happy if I lived in Virginia, you all need to get rid of that bozo.


 Not 100% Wisconsin honors some that do not honor ours. States that do not honor WI because of requirements may be honored by WI if theirs exceeded WI. 
MN example WI honors theirs they do not honor ours.
Great place to figure out where you stand,easy to use

http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_reciprocity_maps.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Virginia - yet another place on Denton's "Ain't going to" list.


 I will no longer route through there on my Motorcycle trips


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now that I am close enough to retirement to have bought myself a small travel trailer, and have begun planning small trips, one destination I can scratch is the National D-Day Monument and Museum in Bedford, Virginia. Dang! I really wanted to go, too.
I have already been to Arlington National Cemetery several times, and the Vietnam Memorial, and WWII Memorial as well, so I have no real need to return.
I guess when The South secedes again, Virginia will be north of the border.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This might be a swerve to disguise an attempt to raise funds. You can still get a non resident CCDW if you fill out the application and pay the 100 dollar fee.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> They have figured out not to try attacking 2A straight on, So they will back door it....Nibble the edges like they do our taxes, our freedoms, and our rights. Think about it, they would never put repealing of 2A out there for a vote because they would loose their collective asses. Put the biggest boots you can on and vote to kick this guy out the same back door his sneaking snively ass came in through.


this is more along the lines of the commerce clause in the constitution - like marriage and driver's licenses


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This and example of where we went wrong years ago . We gave in to CC licensing . The old saying goes he that can give can take away.
What VA did was follow one of Obama's steps to first restrict then take weapons. Phase one is in effect.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, like I said, Baby steps towards eroding the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Think this might have to do with the provision in the Virginia law that requires NCIC/VCIN to inform the officer if an individual that is having his Driver's license run if he has a CCW or not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is suppose to happen is every state on that list should drop VA from their state ,making it even harder to travel with your weapon. Then when the same thing happens in another it will spread ever more.
The object is to make it harder and harder to have your weapon. Then more restrictions Size , caliber, what does concealed really mean? Under at least 3 layers of clothing. Make printing a felony . Won't happen , don't bet on it. You can CC but if in a vehicle weapon must be stored in a locked compartment unloaded. The compartment will have to meet some crazy standard. Any weapon kept in a home will have to be stored in a vault that can with stand 24 hours of attempts to break in. There are all kinds of tricks coming . Many will give in to the first wave.. what does it really madder, won't effect me ect. Well the foot in the door is what they want. And it is coming.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

What I find interesting.. Maybe ironic.. Is that they recognize Texas chl.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> What I find interesting.. Maybe ironic.. Is that they recognize Texas chl.


What is ironic about the Texas reciprocity with Virginia.....is that many Texans take the available on line course from Virginia that includes no range testing or passing the Texas required proficiency skills. They are then mailed a CHL, that is valid in Texas........ not sure how Texas LEO's perceive this known loop hole though. Thoughts?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is s new twist . Something I have been calling for years. You want to take my weapons then give up your protection also.

Va. lawmaker wants to defund Gov. McAuliffe's armed guards over gun dispute.

Va. lawmaker wants to defund Gov. McAuliffe's armed guards over gun dispute | Fox News


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

This is just the Democratic admin that was elected (without my help) trying to circumvent the 2A and I agree that this will hurt tourism in Virginia. I still believe that it should be nationwide reciprocity just like drivers licenses...then again I believe that no permit should be required to conceal carry anyway...JM2C


----------

